# 2011 Flow NXT ATSE & NXT FSE, which one to choose



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

If you jump a ton get the FSE's, if you ride the whole park more of a 50/50 jumps and rails, get the ATSE's.


----------



## DuoD (Feb 6, 2011)

Nivek said:


> If you jump a ton get the FSE's, if you ride the whole park more of a 50/50 jumps and rails, get the ATSE's.


I prefer ground tricks better but still like to go for the ramps. For the park I like box_slide, never tried anything like a rail. and for both of the two (2011 model), what are the reasonable price for now (they should be cheaper since the 2012 models are coming out). And are there any technical enhancements in the 2012's models?


----------



## onji (Jan 28, 2011)

I'd be keen to find out how they are if you decide on a pair.

Getting my girlfriend board/boots/bindings and she's pretty keen on Flow bindings, but I prefer traditional strap bindings myself.


----------



## DuoD (Feb 6, 2011)

onji said:


> I'd be keen to find out how they are if you decide on a pair.
> 
> Getting my girlfriend board/boots/bindings and she's pretty keen on Flow bindings, but I prefer traditional strap bindings myself.


yea, I really decide to get a pair. the only differences are at their highbacks, the FSE's seems more highend, but the ATSE's looks a little cheap cuz its only fiber and plastic. And I dont know at which price I should buy the 2011's model and not being ripped off.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Well at $300 you're not being ripped off. The ATSE's are not cheap. Have you noticed that 80% of bindings are polycarb and fiberglass? The FSE's are just stiffer and less forgiving. If you're riding the whole park you'll like the ATSE's. The upgrades for next year are tool less macro adjustments, and a little bit of gel in the straps.


----------



## DuoD (Feb 6, 2011)

Nivek said:


> Well at $300 you're not being ripped off. The ATSE's are not cheap. Have you noticed that 80% of bindings are polycarb and fiberglass? The FSE's are just stiffer and less forgiving. If you're riding the whole park you'll like the ATSE's. The upgrades for next year are tool less macro adjustments, and a little bit of gel in the straps.


I just got a few questions regarding what you said and hope you can answer me.
For the ATSE the price at their website is $299, so even though I am buying the ATSE's last years model(2011 since the 2012's are coming out) for 300, it is still not ripping off? Aren't the bindings going on huge sale like the boards when the current year has passed? And for the macro adjustment and gelled straps, can you tell me a little more in detail?

And in general, do ppl prefer the ATSE better than the FSE or reverse?


----------



## DuoD (Feb 6, 2011)

I made up my mind, I will pick the NXT ATSE. It has a better looking and its flex is more to my riding style compared to the FSE. 
I may probably have to spend about $300 to get it. OMG thats a lot!


----------



## Grasschopper (Jan 7, 2010)

DuoD said:


> I just got a few questions regarding what you said and hope you can answer me.
> For the ATSE the price at their website is $299, so even though I am buying the ATSE's last years model(2011 since the 2012's are coming out) for 300, it is still not ripping off? Aren't the bindings going on huge sale like the boards when the current year has passed? And for the macro adjustment and gelled straps, can you tell me a little more in detail?
> 
> And in general, do ppl prefer the ATSE better than the FSE or reverse?


The 2012 photos are out but you can't get them for many months yet. That said the prices should drop in a few weeks at most places.


----------



## DuoD (Feb 6, 2011)

Grasschopper said:


> The 2012 photos are out but you can't get them for many months yet. That said the prices should drop in a few weeks at most places.


Yea, I agree. but I think most the NXTs will be sold out within a few weeks. Cuz at least, for the ATSE, I cant find any retail stores near Toronto have them in stock. For the FSE, it seems only the red ones are left and only one store has it in Toronto. 

So theoretically, the price will drop, but you cant get it with an on-sale price cuz most stores dont have them anymore.

Am I right?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

DuoD said:


> Yea, I agree. but I think most the NXTs will be sold out within a few weeks. Cuz at least, for the ATSE, I cant find any retail stores near Toronto have them in stock. For the FSE, it seems only the red ones are left and only one store has it in Toronto.
> 
> So theoretically, the price will drop, but you cant get it with an on-sale price cuz most stores dont have them anymore.
> 
> Am I right?


Pretty much.

Next years come out usually in August/September. So you have a while for the 2011 to become last years gear.

The macro adjustments on the medial side for 2012 are like the Burton tool less adjustments for their straps.

If you've ever seen the underside of a higher end Flow strap there are segmented cushion pockets. For 2012 some of the pockets have gel like is in keyboard wrist supports.


----------



## DuoD (Feb 6, 2011)

Nivek said:


> Pretty much.
> 
> Next years come out usually in August/September. So you have a while for the 2011 to become last years gear.
> 
> ...


Do you think the gel filed cushion pocket will make the binding less responsive? And the macro adjustment only helps in the binding set up right? After I set up the binding for the board and boot, I will not use the macro adjustment any more or I need to use it anytime I tie up the bindings?


----------



## Prime320 (Jan 26, 2011)

I don't need the macro on my fse's. They are fine with just the medial corse adjustment. The FSE's are probably the best binding I have ever rode. Just wrote a review in the reviews section. Such a sick binding.


----------



## DuoD (Feb 6, 2011)

Prime320 said:


> I don't need the macro on my fse's. They are fine with just the medial corse adjustment. The FSE's are probably the best binding I have ever rode. Just wrote a review in the reviews section. Such a sick binding.


Yea, thats awesome. Hope my ATSE will be as good as yours. I am about to pay now. I will receive it after a week probably because of the shipment.


----------

